# Nessuna nuova



## Tebe (28 Dicembre 2014)

Oggi non ho ancora sentito mio padre.
I casi sono due.
O è impegnato a riscrivere il testamento abiurando tutti i suoi figli e mogli comprese, o sta seppellendo in qualche anfratto la famiglia sterminata.
Ieri l'ho sentito proprio provato. In confusione quasi e immagino che la Stronza non sia di minimo aiuto.
Anzi. Già normale non è, in più ha questo senso di possesso versoil figlio che ha del ridicolo.
Pensate cche quando nacque cercò di impedirmi di entrare in ospedale e negli anni seguenti potevo vederlo solo di nascosto praticamente, fino ai 5 anni di fratellino, quando mio padre si impose (finalmente) e me lo mollarono due settimane in casa.
Figurativi.
Avevo circa 25 anni, abitato da sola in giro per l'Italia e improvvisamente mi trovai praticamente con uno sconosciuto di 5 anni che pareva un terremoto.
:inlove:
Le cose andarono talmente bene che quando tornò a casa chiamò telefono azzurro dicendo che due tipi lo avevano rapito e portato via, e lui voleva tornare da sua sorella Tebe.
Immaginatevi la faccia del sommo quando un'ora dopo la telefonata si ritrovò i carabinieri suonare alla porta, o quando li svegliò in piena notte con aria raggiante dicendo.
-Ho fatto un sogno bellissimo. Tu e la mamma eravate morti e io andavo ad abitare con Tebe-

Tutto questo ovviamente non ha fatto altro che aumentare l'astio nei miei confronti della Stronza, anche perché Fratellino come tutti i tebani, ha la lingua tagliente.

Minchia sto divagando.

Ho provato a telefonare a Fratellino ma niente. Tutto spento.
Allora gli ho mandato un wa.

Ciao. Stai per diventare papà. Minchia che sbocco. Io non ti affiderei nemmeno un criceto ma confidando nella mia futura e ancora sconosciuta cognata, organizzatevi velocemente a venire qui a rapporto.
Fatti sentire, immagino che l'aria li sia particolarmente pesante.


----------



## Alessandra (28 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao cara, oggi mi sei venuta in mente. Sono in vacanza nella mia citta' e sono a casa dei miei. Stamattina mi sono svegliata per le liti. Scene raccapriccianti che non sto neanche a descriverti. Improvvisamente mi e' tornata quella sensazione di pancia....viscerale che mi dava senso di irrequietezza..
.mi sono ricordata di un malessere invisibile che mi ha fatto fare scelte disperate o altro. E poi mi sono ricordata di certi post....dove hai scritto "non ci avranno mai". A te, che come me, hai trovato la tua dimensione, nonostante tutto. Eppure loro non sono in grado di fare le loro scelte senza coincolgerci. Ben sapendo che in fondo siamo delle tenerone...e ci lasciamo coincolgere.
Ho sorriso nel leggere che il piccolo 5enne preferiva stare con te. Che belli siete 
Tebe, se puoi, stanne fuori. La mamma di tuo fratello e' pazza. Non possiamo sfidare l'ottusita' di certa gente.


----------



## Alessandra (28 Dicembre 2014)

Scrivo male dallo smart.....
Coinvolgerci! Oh!!! Finalmente me l'ha scritto correttamente!


----------



## Tebe (28 Dicembre 2014)

Alessandra;bt10492 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao cara, oggi mi sei venuta in mente. Sono in vacanza nella mia citta' e sono a casa dei miei. Stamattina mi sono svegliata per le liti. Scene raccapriccianti che non sto neanche a descriverti. Improvvisamente mi e' tornata quella sensazione di pancia....viscerale che mi dava senso di irrequietezza..
> .mi sono ricordata di un malessere invisibile che mi ha fatto fare scelte disperate o altro. E poi mi sono ricordata di certi post....dove hai scritto "non ci avranno mai". A te, che come me, hai trovato la tua dimensione, nonostante tutto. Eppure loro non sono in grado di fare le loro scelte senza coincolgerci. Ben sapendo che in fondo siamo delle tenerone...e ci lasciamo coincolgere.
> Ho sorriso nel leggere che il piccolo 5enne preferiva stare con te. Che belli siete
> Tebe, se puoi, stanne fuori. La mamma di tuo fratello e' pazza. Non possiamo sfidare l'ottusita' di certa gente.


La frase esatta è:
Non ci avrete mai come volete voi.


Ogni tanto penso che quando tutto questo astio e questi fili tagliati finiranno è perché ne rimarrà soltanto uno, e tutti gli altri saranno morti.
La Stronza è uno degli esseri che giudico piú schifosi al mondo, e nella mia lista son solo tre.
Due reali e uno virtuale.
Gente che mi fa proprio rivoltare lo stomaco e con cui non può esserci remissione, tanto mi fanno ribrezzo.

Sai cosa?
Non ci avranno mai, ma nel mio caso temo perché seccherò prima io.
L' erba grama non muore mai e io che sono un tenero virgulto sono la prima nella lista.
Sai che ogni tanto mi immagino il mio funerale con tutta la famiglia tebana e napulè al mio capezzale?
:bandiera::risata::risata::risata:
Prima o poi, quando sono davanti ad un PC, lo racconto.


----------



## Alessandra (28 Dicembre 2014)

Esatto....anche io immagino schiattero' prima....mi esplodera' il cuore, dopo l'ennesima.
Li' in quel di londra si chiederanno spiegazioni, del decesso improvviso di quella italiana cosi' tranquilla e serena. Inspiegabile quella bile alla bocca e le coronarie saltate....
Oppure lo scoppio delle mie arterie avverra' in aereo, in alta quota, in uno degli innumerevoli viaggi italia-uk, dopo aver assistito con impotenza all'ennesimo show teatrale fatto di passione, nervi, urla e lacrime in coda al check in...
Non vedo l'ora di leggere "il funerale tebano", per fortuna abbiamo la forza di ironizzare...


----------



## Alessandra (28 Dicembre 2014)

Anche la stronza avra' il suo punto debole....suo figlio, credo.
Povero


----------



## perplesso (5 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe,sono 2 anni e mezzo che voglio chiedertelo.

ma la Stronza NON è la tua madre naturale,allora


----------

